
What was the first photo ever on the Internet? Les Horribles Cernettes - jchrisa
http://m.nydailynews.com/1.1111769
======
jeffemera
"The web, back in ’92 and ’93, was exclusively used by physicists."

Kind of misleading without qualification, if you ask me. Web, perhaps. But
images were flying around all over online communities by this time.

There were plenty of non-physicists on Usenet, Compuserv BBS etc., university
systems, The Well and ECHO and MUDs for a number of years before the web
launched in 1992.

Many of these folks were quite familiar with telnet-ing in and transferring
images via gopher etc (or even CompuServ etc software) before the web itself
launched.

------
GiraffeNecktie
I knew it had to be either kittens or women proffering their cleavage. I guess
the second photo on the Internet was the kittens.

